# thai silk breeding



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

okay so my male is almost double the size of my female and he beat the crap outta my female so i divided them and the female decided to lay eggs but the male wasnt there to fertilize it and now he is eating the eggs, any suggestions on what to do when they try to breed again?


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

What you could do is divide them with egg crate but then cut a hole in it just big enough for the female to get through. This will give the female an opportunity to seek refuge when under attack.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

If you do cut a hole for her, make sure you sand down or melt the edges or she'll get cut up squeezing through. The risk is that he'll still try to squeeze through even if its obvious he can't fit.


----------

